
World's ultra-wealthy go for gold amid stimulus bonanza - pedrodelfino
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-gold-wealth-analys/worlds-ultra-wealthy-go-for-gold-amid-stimulus-bonanza-idUSKBN23P253
======
quattrofan
Bitcoin

